# To buy or not to buy



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

we got some arowanas in at work today and i still cannot decide if i should get one



atm in my tank i have 5 bichirs, a tiger shovelnose, 3 clown loaches, a synodontis cat and a "rocket gar"


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of aro's?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

plain ol silver arrows


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do not buy it unless you have a large tank for when it grows to 30". You will need a big a$$ tabk for that aro. Or when it grows you can sell it or give it away. However not many would want a stunted silver aro as it will likely become deform.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

King-eL said:


> Do not buy it unless you have a large tank for when it grows to 30". You will need a big a$$ tabk for that aro. Or when it grows you can sell it or give it away. However not many would want a stunted silver aro as it will likely become deform.


ive got a 125, is that big enough?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> ive got a 125, is that big enough?


Nope not big enough. Even a 210g is not suitable for a full grown silver aro. Silver aro gets to 30-32" even in captivity. Placing it in a small tank and it will end up getting deform. By the time you want to sell it, not many will buy it. Even many petstore doesn't wanna accept silver aro as they cannot sell it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hmm, so i guess ill stay away from the arrow then, is ther any other arrows that stay smaller in size?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

nvm, did some more research and found that the smallest arrow gets ~24 inches but still needs a huge tank and blah blah blah.... i guess im gonna have to wait till i own my house so i can put a big tank in it


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good man for doing the research and asking questions first, lots of people don't.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so what are some other cool fishies that i can put with polypterus and a fake gar?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you keep a flagtail in a 125? I think they are so neat.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Keri said:


> Can you keep a flagtail in a 125? I think they are so neat.


from what ive read up on them they'll eat all my plants


----------

